# Attaching porch roof to fascia ?



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Is this allowed in most areas? Is it a bad idea? It would be for a 3 season porch that butts up against 2 right angle walls. I know the slope would be low, but was wondering about doing this vs. tying into the roof. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.
Not allowed and a very bad idea.
The steeper the sloop the longer the roof will last.
Attaching to the fascia would not even be close to stong enough to support a roof.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks. A couple houses near me did this, so that probably means they didn't get a permit? 

Also, the siding where the walls would attach is asbestos cement shingles. Can it be pre-drilled and the wall attached to it, or would it have to be removed first? I would like to go over it with a nicer looking material or remove it, if possible.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would you not just do it right and start the new roof up on top of the house roof?
Really need a picture to see any reasons not to do it the right way.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

a general i worked for years ago had us do this.. i coiuld see it being a can of worms back then... if i were to do anything close to it again i woiuld remove the existing fasca.. cut hte rafters back 3" over top of the wall plate and create a header that the main structures rafters attach to then hang the new rafters off of it.. the header will bear on outside wall.. 

another thing would be to cut the roof sheathing back 2' up the main roof then instead of starting hte sheathing at the bottom of the new porch roof work your way down from the existing sheathing so to help tie the two roofs togehter better to help reduce a hinge point


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Why would you not just do it right and start the new roof up on top of the house roof?
> Really need a picture to see any reasons not to do it the right way.


 
Just trying to see what our options are, and of course, price. I didn't know attaching to the fascia is wrong, that's why I asked. Thanks guys.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

You get snow up there, right? Snow is heavy. Fascia board cannot handle that kind of load. 

The proper method is to remove the board to gain access to the ends of the rafters behind it. That's used to attach the new porch rafters. But this is generally not done at the fascia board height, but farther up the roof pitch. This to make sure the new roof has enough slope to be able to slough off the rain and snow. 

People do all kinds of stupid things, sometimes with, but mostly without permits. Doesn't mean you have to make the same mistakes. 

How about posting a picture of the current exterior where you plan this?


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

If I knew how to post a pic I would. I know how to get on and off the internet, that's about it. What about my question in Post #3 about the asbestos shingles? Thanks.


----------



## katyhome (May 26, 2013)

pull the permit, and it would be wise to get a few bids as those bidders will tell you what to do to get it right, you might even pay a bidder to advise and check on your work progress .I think that you are already at the rock and NO SPACE and you should get pro help to do the job correctly , you can cut the fascia out where it needs to be gone and use those joist hangers metal parts to attach the patio roof stringers ,but pro advisory is what you really require to have a code job when finished.


----------

